# What ammo does everybody use for target shooting ?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I was just wondering what ammo you guys use for target shooting and plinking. I've been using lots of 1/4 steel recently, but love .177 BB's, 5/16 and 3/8 steel as well. Here are my favorite 4..... The damage on the marker was caused by a single shot with a 5/16 steel ball from 20 yards....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I like BBs the most, but I do a lot of practice with 7/16 steel as that is what I use for small game.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I like BBs the most, but I do a lot of practice with 7/16 steel as that is what I use for small game.


BB's by far are my favorite. Especially when shooting indoors, they cause minimal damage) I probably get 150 shots a day with them )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

3/8 and 7/16 have plenty of yard to shoot. And I'm in southern Calif. so the weather is good 95 percent of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> 3/8 and 7/16 have plenty of yard to shoot. And I'm in southern Calif. so the weather is good 95 percent of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What part ? I used to live in Fullerton, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Lake Elsinore. Lived in Orange for 25 years. Huntington Beach before that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Lake Elsinore. Lived in Orange for 25 years. Huntington Beach before that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man I miss it down there, the economy was so bad I left in 2012. I worked in South Gate, I lived in Downey, La Mirada and Fullerton...... Lake Elsinore must be either Northern or Central Valley?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Between Riverside and San Diego.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Between Riverside and San Diego.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh my bad then....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

South of Corona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> South of Corona.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got ya! I love so cal, just about the only place you can go to the beach and go snowboarding (up in big bear) on the same day in the world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Live about a block from the lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I lived in Redding for 9yrs, foot of Mt. Lassen...beautiful forest, year round snow even when 110degF in the valley...deer would come up to you wanting tidbits on picnics in the park, Lake Shasta, Castle Craigs, close by Mt. Shasta...ummm baby. CA rules for environment and has an over abundance of liberal lame branes in the gov as well...but northern CA is pretty conserve.

I've used all sorts of ammo from steelies to lead balls but settled on cylinder slugs I cut off bar stock with my band saw cut off tool...pics below. They fly as straight as ball ammo, cost me a bit over a cent each to make. 8x8mm, 9x9mm and 10x10mm, I shoot more 9x9 than anything however.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I lived in Redding for 9yrs, foot of Mt. Lassen...beautiful forest, year round snow even when 110degF in the valley...deer would come up to you wanting tidbits on picnics in the park, Lake Shasta, Castle Craigs, close by Mt. Shasta...ummm baby. CA rules for environment and has an over abundance of liberal lame branes in the gov as well...but northern CA is pretty conserve.


Well Chuck, I must say that SF is probably one of the most liberal cities I've ever been to. I would note SD as being a lot more conservative....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I lived in Redding for 9yrs, foot of Mt. Lassen...beautiful forest, year round snow even when 110degF in the valley...deer would come up to you wanting tidbits on picnics in the park, Lake Shasta, Castle Craigs, close by Mt. Shasta...ummm baby. CA rules for environment and has an over abundance of liberal lame branes in the gov as well...but northern CA is pretty conserve.
> 
> I've used all sorts of ammo from steelies to lead balls but settled on cylinder slugs I cut off bar stock with my band saw cut off tool...pics below. They fly as straight as ball ammo, cost me a bit over a cent each to make. 8x8mm, 9x9mm and 10x10mm, I shoot more 9x9 than anything however.


Wow, awesome picture! What are rods and rebars and what kind of damage do they cause on targets Chuck?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

theTurk said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Redding for 9yrs, foot of Mt. Lassen...beautiful forest, year round snow even when 110degF in the valley...deer would come up to you wanting tidbits on picnics in the park, Lake Shasta, Castle Craigs, close by Mt. Shasta...ummm baby. CA rules for environment and has an over abundance of liberal lame branes in the gov as well...but northern CA is pretty conserve.
> ...


Ok , quick edit ....I'm just seeing the can pictures with the damage now .....awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I use 3/8th inch steel and 1/2 inch marbles which I am becoming a huge fan of as they weigh slightly more then a 3/8 but have a larger size. I have used everything from cylinder slugs to 5/8th inch steel

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLlinger


----------



## Cross886 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have been using these 3/8 steel balls from amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/1000-Inch-Steel-Slingshot-Balls/dp/B00JZ18KNY?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

3\8 steel, 1\2 marbles work for me on targets. Only use the mean stuff for hunting. But a 1\2 marble still puts a thump on a snakes head. I guess there my favorite!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> 3\8 steel, 1\2 marbles work for me on targets. Only use the mean stuff for hunting. But a 1\2 marble still puts a thump on a snakes head. I guess there my favorite!


believe it or not I never shot marbles with a slingshot. It's just the ricochet that holds me back from doing so...I know a lot of ppl love shooting them though ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

3/8 hex nuts and .45 home cast lead balls.. I try to practice with what I hunt with


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> 3/8 hex nuts and .45 home cast lead balls.. I try to practice with what I hunt with


It's only right...what set up you got going for the .45 lead balls though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Jacketed protonic plasma spheres in standard tridosimer field membrane.

Oops, wrong forum... Um, 7/16.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The difference between rebar and its counterpart, ordinary soft black iron rod stock is the pattern on the surface of the rebar to grip concrete better than a smooth surface. I tried both as indicated by the pics and the rebar slugs with those irregular bumps didn't "pouch" as well as the smooth rod stock slugs. Square bar stock is preferred by some here as well, the 8 corners are said to produce more trauma on game by aiding in puncturing, than sphericals or cylinders. Cylinders come in 2nd and spheres 3rd for trauma according to those who have posted results.

Us in Redding, not much more than an hour and a half from Oregon, considered SF a mid CA diaviate nanny state liberal Hmong bi hippy den, and on the other hand we in Redding are northern-northern Californiaites, quite apart from anything else in Ca, like our own state, and I should have specified that! LOL Redding sporting the title of a welfare city had about 70% of it's citizens on some form of moochfare. While that may seem economically depressing it was a boom town, for all those bum welfares spent every nickel of their mooched funds which made the economy boom...including my jewelry factory and store. On the way to work one morning I noticed a throng of fishers laying around on the lake bank fishing. I also liked to fish and stopped and inquired, "How's the luck today?" They sort of looked at me the way an earthworm does, (!) and one mumbled something I couldn't understand. I asked again. Two turned to me and said "Well, so so I guess" and the other, "um. dunno yet." I asked if they all worked night shift and were off of work today. One big old phatbutt glug answered, "We don't work,." (hum I thought...well next question...) "So what do you do for money?" Three of the glugs actually moved and turned to me and said, "I don't have to work, I'm on welfare and my kids on ADC, does that answer your question?" I said it did and left. Ah the votes purchased by the social damocrats....and the fishermen/women of course vote for whomever gives out the more dole...CA is or was noted to be the best state for moochers...and a predominately Democratic party haven with Queen Feinstein and her merry libs. Sir Hillary doesn't have to campaign there for it's more or less guaranteed CA will vote for it. Yes, "it".

Corn Dog, were we nano people we could use Bucky Balls.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin

8,2mm Steel

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/030101012


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My elastic dictates BBs and 1/4". At my age, I can draw short 1632 singles all day with zero fatigue and decent speed, shoot a lot, and have all of the fun I can stand with these two.*

*Lately working on form a lot - breathe/draw/release. Also, I enjoy studying Volp shooting vids. *


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

For the most of time I use 8mm steel, but sometimes I shoot also 6mm or 10mm steel.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

7 mm against beer cans is an everyday must

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> The difference between rebar and its counterpart, ordinary soft black iron rod stock is the pattern on the surface of the rebar to grip concrete better than a smooth surface. I tried both as indicated by the pics and the rebar slugs with those irregular bumps didn't "pouch" as well as the smooth rod stock slugs. Square bar stock is preferred by some here as well, the 8 corners are said to produce more trauma on game by aiding in puncturing, than sphericals or cylinders. Cylinders come in 2nd and spheres 3rd for trauma according to those who have posted results.
> 
> Us in Redding, not much more than an hour and a half from Oregon, considered SF a mid CA diaviate nanny state liberal Hmong bi hippy den, and on the other hand we in Redding are northern-northern Californiaites, quite apart from anything else in Ca, like our own state, and I should have specified that! LOL Redding sporting the title of a welfare city had about 70% of it's citizens on some form of moochfare. While that may seem economically depressing it was a boom town, for all those bum welfares spent every nickel of their mooched funds which made the economy boom...including my jewelry factory and store. On the way to work one morning I noticed a throng of fishers laying around on the lake bank fishing. I also liked to fish and stopped and inquired, "How's the luck today?" They sort of looked at me the way an earthworm does, (!) and one mumbled something I couldn't understand. I asked again. Two turned to me and said "Well, so so I guess" and the other, "um. dunno yet." I asked if they all worked night shift and were off of work today. One big old phatbutt glug answered, "We don't work,." (hum I thought...well next question...) "So what do you do for money?" Three of the glugs actually moved and turned to me and said, "I don't have to work, I'm on welfare and my kids on ADC, does that answer your question?" I said it did and left. Ah the votes purchased by the social damocrats....and the fishermen/women of course vote for whomever gives out the more dole...CA is or was noted to be the best state for moochers...and a predominately Democratic party haven with Queen Feinstein and her merry libs. Sir Hillary doesn't have to campaign there for it's more or less guaranteed CA will vote for it. Yes, "it".
> 
> Corn Dog, were we nano people we could use Bucky Balls.











I sure know what you mean, sir))))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Marbles because they are so cheap????

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> Marbles because they are so cheap
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


I've never used marbles, are they re-shoot able after being recovered ? Seems like due to ricochet marbles are disposed or at least some of them are after being shot once?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

theTurk said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> > Marbles because they are so cheap
> ...


They are actually so strong ,I was surprised ,I was shooting at air freshener cans with heavy looped tubes and they just don't break ,they will shatter when shooting at wine bottles though. Jeörg sprave actually did a test on them and it shows the strength of them.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > shtf.doom said:
> ...


Ok, cool. Will definitely have to try 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

theTurk said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


All good man !

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > shtf.doom said:
> ...


Yessiirrr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchieboy (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm only a real novice so you guys quite likely know much more than me but for what it's worth I use either 8mm or 9.5mm Steel ball bearings for all of my target practice!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

theTurk said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > 3/8 hex nuts and .45 home cast lead balls.. I try to practice with what I hunt with
> ...


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > StretchandEat said:
> ...


Nice!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Where are you all buying marbles? Also, those who love BBs, does the accuracy get better? I'm struggling a bit compared to 3/8" steel. Using a BB setup.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Where are you all buying marbles? Also, those who love BBs, does the accuracy get better? I'm struggling a bit compared to 3/8" steel. Using a BB setup.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


When practicing with BB's, you are shooting a smaller projectile. Therefore this decreases the probability of hitting the same target if you were for example shooting a 1/2 inch steel ball or .44 cal lead ball, or 3/8 steel ball at the same target. I love BB's)))))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

shtf.doom said:


> Marbles because they are so cheap
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


I have found thousands of marbles at yard sales and estate sales. Most of the time they are dirt cheap.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I use 7/16 for regular target shooting and .357 wad cutters when practicing to hunt.

When I miss I just stab the target with a bayonet


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> I use 3/8th inch steel and 1/2 inch marbles which I am becoming a huge fan of as they weigh slightly more then a 3/8 but have a larger size. I have used everything from cylinder slugs to 5/8th inch steel
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-SLlinger


Dude! Same here. Marbles rock.

I like them because I can get way better pouch feel and it's easier to do a perfect release. Plus when they hit something it definitely gets hit.

I think I might try the 1/4" ammo with a loose pinch. I tried shooting them with my 3/8"s rig. That's probably why I hated them.

BB's are just plain too small for me. I don't have enough dexterity or something.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Where are you all buying marbles? Also, those who love BBs, does the accuracy get better? I'm struggling a bit compared to 3/8" steel. Using a BB setup.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I get my marbles from the Dollar Tree store. Something like 50 or 75 for $1.00. Plus there is one big 1" marble in each pack.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Where are you all buying marbles? Also, those who love BBs, does the accuracy get better? I'm struggling a bit compared to 3/8" steel. Using a BB setup.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I've noticed it's hard to get a good release on smaller than 3/8ths. Make sure you are using light bands first of all. Anything heavier than the lightest tubes or like TB black is wasted on BB's.

I personally can't use BB's. But I can do somewhat ok with 1/4". You need light bands and a small pouch and only pinch the pouch with the fleshy part of your fingertips. This will let you get a clean release. On larger ammo it's easy to just pinch the projectile and release it cleanly.

That's my theory on why I tend to suck with lighter ammo anyway. I'm gonna try 1/4" again today. 1/4" is very cheap, and hits hard enough to be satisfying.

Marbles are my fave though. 1842's throw them plenty fast for target shooting and 1" TBG throws them at merciless speed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> ccolapietro said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you all buying marbles? Also, those who love BBs, does the accuracy get better? I'm struggling a bit compared to 3/8" steel. Using a BB setup.
> ...


I followed my own advice. I rigged up my new pocket natty with some half inch Gold's green. I just pinched it with the fleshy part of my finger and thumb and my release improved and thus my accuracy improved greatly.

This quarter inch shot is going through and through on a Coke can that is held in place. I'm going to be able to shave a good bit of weight off the pouch and maybe will experiment with a slight taper. But already it is enough power to scratch the itch.

At less than $0.02 a shot retail it's not bad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm still playing around with 1/4", 6mm airsoft .20g and bbs. One day I shoot the small stuff horribly, the next I'm on fire, the latter days are what keeps me coming back.

I like the biodegradable airsoft bbs for a throw away option. In fact, I let 50 or so rounds fly today at my mom's.

I was sniping leaves and dandelions, but more flyers than hits...

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> I'm still playing around with 1/4", 6mm airsoft .20g and bbs. One day I shoot the small stuff horribly, the next I'm on fire, the latter days are what keeps me coming back.
> 
> I like the biodegradable airsoft bbs for a throw away option. In fact, I let 50 or so rounds fly today at my mom's.
> 
> ...


I shoot 1/4" steel balls too, they do some serious damage and hit hard! You would be surprised!!!


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm considering this small ammo for indoor practise and throwaway use only. However, I agree, 1/4" can tear up a soda can 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> I'm still playing around with 1/4", 6mm airsoft .20g and bbs. One day I shoot the small stuff horribly, the next I'm on fire, the latter days are what keeps me coming back.
> 
> I like the biodegradable airsoft bbs for a throw away option. In fact, I let 50 or so rounds fly today at my mom's.
> 
> ...


The 6mm airsoft? I thought about those for close up indoor shooting. But I've found ultra light ammo like that will curve at high speeds. But if it works for you, shoot it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I wanted to try the .36g airsoft bbs as they weigh as much as a .177 bb, but the heaviest I could find locally in biodegradable was .20g.

It's funny, I'll pot the in a row with 1/4" of one another and the next one will go 4" north. I think they're extremely susceptible to pouch hold, which is good for training I suppose.

I'm shooting from 7m indoors.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> ccolapietro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still playing around with 1/4", 6mm airsoft .20g and bbs. One day I shoot the small stuff horribly, the next I'm on fire, the latter days are what keeps me coming back.
> ...


I need to make a smaller pouch, as I said, but my little pocket natty is slinging the 1/4" with plenty of stank.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I make mine and I make them small. It helps for sure. I love the low draw weight as I can shoot for hours.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

3/8 steel and Daisy slingshot 1/2 marbles.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Tag said:


> 3/8 steel and Daisy slingshot 1/2 marbles.


Sent you a DM


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd been shooting marbles just for the cost factor.

HOWEVER, I recently bought 500 rounds of 3/8" steel and OH MY WORD!!!! I have never shot so well!!!! It does make an incredible difference watching the ammo go STRAIGHT for a change. :naughty:

My catch box is back at my treeline, so I don't want to waste that ammo. :angrymod: I shoot it very sparingly until I can make a secondary barrier.

I bought the steel from Use-Enco.com with the coupon codes CYBER and MONDAY for %off as well as free shipping. Came FAST TOO!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Toolshed said:


> I'd been shooting marbles just for the cost factor.
> 
> HOWEVER, I recently bought 500 rounds of 3/8" steel and OH MY WORD!!!! I have never shot so well!!!! It does make an incredible difference watching the ammo go STRAIGHT for a change. :naughty:
> 
> ...


*shrug* I find that at 10 meters I shoot better with marbles than I do with steel. Of course my shooting style depends a lot on pouch feel. Perhaps when I move up to half-inch steel I'll find it's just as accurate or maybe even more so.

But glad you found something that works for you bro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I use a bunch of different stuff. 6mm steel, 3/8 steel, 3/8 steel cubes, .44 caliber lead, 3/8 glass marble, 1/2 ceramic marble, and 5/8 glass marble. I guess it all depends on what I am trying to do to the target, what slingshot I am using, and what bands/pouch combo is attached. I like to keep things interesting by shooting all sorts of ammo.

By the way, the greenish looking marbles all the way on the left are $28.99 for 2000 with free shipping on eBay. If anyone wants the link just let me know


----------

